# A transexualidade do/da alface



## Ariel Knightly

Recentemente Eri Johnson participou do programa _Amor e Sexo_.  Tudo vai muito bem quando, ao ser perguntado sobre o que diria a uma  mulher numa determinada situação, o ator responde que diria "Libera o  alface, vai!". Todos riem e a palavra _alface _continua sendo  usada no masculino por ele e também por Fernanda Lima, até que num  determinado momento Eri se lembra que o gênero "correto" de _alface _é  feminino. Ele se "corrige" e Suzana Pires, pegando a dica, faz seus  comentários sobre o que achou d"a alface". Fernanda Paes Leme e Ísis  Valverde, por outro lado, não dão ouvidos à questão do gênero e criticam  a resposta do ator dizendo que não gostaram muito da ideia d"o alface".  Num dado momento, Fernanda Lima resolve evitar a polêmica e pergunta à  plateia se Eri teria mandado bem ou mal "pedindo para ver... alface da  menina", esquivando-se assim do artigo duvidoso. Um pouco depois, o ator  relaxa e, falando de forma acelerada e espontânea, explica que "o  alface não funcionou". Suzana Pires já discorda pois acredita que "o  alface" teria dado um clima divertido à história toda.

Na fala natural de vocês _alface _é masculino ou feminino? O que vocês pensam sobre essa insistência no gênero feminino?


----------



## Vanda

O que eu vejo é que a maioria das pessoas se atropela com o alface e a alface, às vezes trocando as bolas na mesma frase. A influência do pé de alface é muito intensa, fazendo com que, na hora da alface sozinha, esta forma impere.


----------



## Outsider

Por aqui acho que «alface» é palavra feminina para toda a gente.


----------



## Istriano

No Ceará dizem _um sunga_ (em vez de _uma sunga_).
Em Portugal (acho) dizem _a pampa_  em vez de_ o pampa_.
Tem mais casos assim: _o dengue / a dengue...o diabete(s) / a diabete(s)_
_Um tapa não dói. / uma tapa não dói.._.
_O hélice / a hélice _(Segundo Aurélio_ ''nas Marinhas brasileira e portuguesa só se usa no masc.''_)
_Fiquei com muito dó / fiquei com muita dó._
_Um omelete gostoso/ uma omelete gostosa._ (substantivo de dois gêneros, segundo Houaiss)

Quanto a _alface_, no meu idioleto, é um substantivo de dois gêneros (como _dengue,_ _diabete(s)_ e _hélice_),
uso _sunga_ e_ dó _como substantivo_s _femininos, _tapa, __pampa_, _omelete _são masculinos.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> O que eu vejo é que a maioria das pessoas se  atropela com o alface e a alface, às vezes trocando as bolas na mesma  frase. A influência do pé de alface é muito intensa, fazendo com que, na  hora da alface sozinha, esta forma impere.


A impressão que eu  tenho é que essa alternância resulta de uma batalha interna entre a  norma natural e a norma imposta. Aquele que não foi avisado sobre  a forma dicionarizada, que é a usada com naturalidade em Portugal, fala _o alface_  sem medo de ser feliz. Já aquele que sabe da variante feminina,  chamada de "a correta" por uns e outros, tende a se policiar e usa _a alface_ na escrita e na fala cuidada, deixando escapar _o alface_ apenas na fala mais espontânea.


Istriano said:


> No Ceará dizem _um sunga_ (em vez de _uma sunga_).
> Em Portugal (acho) dizem _a pampa_  em vez de_ o pampa_.
> Tem mais casos assim: _o dengue / a dengue...o diabete(s) / a diabete(s)_
> _Um tapa não dói. / uma tapa não dói.._.
> _O hélice / a hélice _(Segundo Aurélio_ ''nas Marinhas brasileira e portuguesa só se usa no masc.''_)
> _Fiquei com muito dó / fiquei com muita dó._
> _Um omelete gostoso/ uma omelete gostosa._ (substantivo de dois gêneros, segundo Houaiss)
> 
> Quanto a _alface_, no meu idioleto, é um substantivo de dois gêneros (como _dengue,_ _diabete(s)_ e _hélice_),
> uso _sunga_ e_ dó _como substantivo_s _femininos, _tapa, __pampa_, _omelete _são masculinos.


A gente não pode esquecer do polêmico _champagne_,  que uns usam no masculino e outros no feminino. Pessoalmente, não sou  lá muito fã da forma feminina, mas acho que é uma questão de gosto  pessoal. 

A respeito de _omelete_, já vi defensores da  variante feminina justificarem essa forma como "a correta" com base na  língua francesa, em que as palavras terminadas em _-ette_ são  femininas. Seja lá qual for o gênero francês, não vejo necessidade de  seguirmos o original - e nesse caso arriscaria dizer que normalmente não  o seguimos. Vale lembrar que _champagne_ é uma palavra masculina em francês...

Quanto a _o dó_, _o dengue_, _o sunga _e _a tapa_, diria que, por agora, são um caso diferente de _o alface_. Ainda que haja quem diga _um sunga_ em vez de _uma sunga_,  acredito que o gênero dessa palavra continua sendo feminino para a  maioria dos falantes no Brasil, o que já não me parece ser verdade para _a alface_. Diferente de outras formas alternativas às registradas nos dicionários, _o alface_ normalmente não recebe valoração negativa, sendo esse uso padrão tanto na fala de pessoas cultas quanto incultas.


----------



## djlaranja

Gente, desculpem se a pergunta parecer absurda, mas não me importo: alface não é uma palavra de origem árabe? O artigo masculino não se incorporou à forma portuguesa?

Se for, talvez esteja aí a origem do problema. Aportuguesando e dicionarizando, tornou-se feminina. Mas, originalmente (ou originariamente) era masculina. Estarei eu perguntando [a perguntar] asneira? (Prefiro que não respondam a esta derradeira pergunta   )

Pois a ideia de que a ambiguidade decorre de ser "o pé de alface" não me parece verossímil. É que, nesse caso, haveria ambiguidade no nome feminino das hortaliças...

Pensei em outras palavras de origem árabe, mas não me convenci completamente: há *álcool* (masculino), mas também há *algibeira* (feminino).


----------



## Istriano

O/a alface é como obéso/obêso. Muita gente não fala de acordo com a forma dicionarizada.
No mínimo, poderiam se aceitar as duas formas.

O caso de alface:

alfaça _f _---> alface _f _---> alface _m_

Etimologia, segundo Houaiss:


> ár. al-khass 'id.'; var. alfaça; f.hist. 1279 alfaça, 1526 alfaçe



Muito interessante: _*Enquanto lavo o alface *_http://veja.abril.com.br/blog/sobre-palavras/cronica/enquanto-lavo-o-alface/


----------



## Vanda

E ninguém nunca vai conseguir fazer com que eu fale obéso.... por nada.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> E ninguém nunca vai conseguir fazer com que eu fale obéso.... por nada.


Eu tenho um amigo que fala obéso. Ele também adora comer uma alface quando chega a casa. E, não, ele não é português; ele só é estranho mesmo.


----------



## Istriano

Ele é um vestibulando?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Ele é um vestibulando?


Não, mas deu aula de português para concurso por muitos anos. Ele é inteligente e não fala desse jeito excêntrico por ingenuidade, sabe. Ele tem consciência do que realmente é padrão e do que não é, mas esse falar original já virou uma espécie de assinatura dele. Quando dava aula para concurso, ele sempre explicava para seus alunos que seu curso não seria sobre norma culta de verdade, e sim sobre um tipo de "ficção científica".


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Quando dava aula para concurso, ele sempre explicava para seus alunos que seu curso não seria sobre norma culta de verdade, e sim sobre um tipo de "ficção científica".


Que não deixa de ser verdade, porque ninguém _fala _norma culta de verdade. E se não falam norma culta, ela não é natural.





Ariel Knightly said:


> Recentemente Eri Johnson participou do programa _Amor e Sexo_.   Tudo vai muito bem quando, ao ser perguntado sobre o que diria a uma   mulher numa determinada situação, o ator responde que diria "Libera o   alface, vai!".


Desculpa a ignorância, mas o que é _alface_?  É aquela verdura que a mãe manda a gente comer no almoço senão não ganha sobremesa?


----------



## Istriano

É isso mesmo.


----------



## uchi.m

Aah bão, eu já tava pensando bestêra


----------



## Vanda

Com respeito à essa ''forçação'' (desculpem meu francês!), estava lendo outro dia uma revista especializada e o autor explicava isso mesmo, sobre o esforço para usar uma palavra como manda a prescrição, sendo que, sem policiamento, a usaríamos de outra forma. Mas como não estou na minha casa, não tenho como procurar qual era o exemplo usado. Como o Ariel bem determinou no primeiro post, pessoas letradas com bom domínio linguístico têm que se policiar para adaptarem-se à norma imposta, em vez de usar aquela que soa natural aos nativos.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Com respeito à essa ''forçação'' (desculpem meu francês!), estava lendo outro dia uma revista especializada e o autor explicava isso mesmo, sobre o esforço para usar uma palavra como manda a prescrição, sendo que, sem policiamento, a usaríamos de outra forma. Mas como não estou na minha casa, não tenho como procurar qual era o exemplo usado. Como o Ariel bem determinou no primeiro post, pessoas letradas com bom domínio linguístico têm que se policiar para adaptarem-se à norma imposta, em vez de usar aquela que soa natural aos nativos.


Esse texto deve ser bastante interessante. Espero que você chegue logo a* casa.

*


uchi.m said:


> Que não deixa de ser verdade, porque ninguém _fala _norma  culta de verdade.


A ideia de norma culta geralmente  envolve uma abstração que as realizações concretas de um único indivíduo  não podem representar de forma plena. A questão é que os nomes _norma culta de verdade_ e _ficção científica_ são a forma que meu amigo achou de representar dois significados opostos que significantes como _norma culta_ e _norma padrão_ podem expressar. O que chamou de _norma culta de verdade_ seria o que em geral se entende por _norma culta_ no meio acadêmico, ao passo que _ficção científica_ - que aqui já chamei algumas vezes de _norma culta de mentirinha_ - seria aquele conjunto de regras muitas vezes fantasiosas e equivocadas que encontramos em algumas gramáticas por aí. 

Para quem tiver curiosidade, acho que vale muito a pena dar uma olhada neste pequeno artigo que o Geoffrey Pullum escreveu sobre esse assunto.


			
				uchi.m said:
			
		

> Desculpa a ignorância, mas o que é _alface_?   É aquela verdura que a mãe manda a gente comer no almoço senão não  ganha sobremesa?


O alface do Eri Johnson até é de comer, mas não  diria que se trata exatamente de uma verdura. Se estiver verde, é porque deu bicho...


----------



## Istriano

*Ariel Knightly* gosta de chamar a nossa norma culta de ''norma culta de mentirinha''. 
Até muitos escritores usam a norma '_'inculta'', e bela _(Mário de Andrade, Jorge Amado, Paulo Coelho), mais próxima da língua falada.
Clarice usou a norma culta de mentirinha, mas ela aprendeu português como a segunda língua.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

A norma culta escrita não precisa estar próxima à língua falada para não ser apenas uma fantasia de um gramático delirante. Continuo recomendando o texto do Pullum.


----------



## uchi.m

Por que a gramática não pode ser regulatória? Eu não entendi essa. Não é para todos se comunicarem bem que os gramáticos escrevem gramáticas? Ou é só para descrever um fenômeno linguístico?

Logo todos passarão a descrever fatos, mas ninguém se proporá a unificar a expressão da linguagem. Daí que vocês vão acabar (re)criando a torre de Babel por ojeriza à regulamentação da linguagem.


----------



## Istriano

É que a fala vem antes da gramática. 
As primeiras gramaticas eram descritivas.
Se os gramáticos fossem menos preguiçosos, e mais ambiciosos, atualizariam suas gramáticas com mais frequencia. Nossas ''novas'' gramáticas são ''copiadas coladas'' (copie e cole) das gramáticas velhas. Só tem capa diferente.  Agora também uma ortografia diferente. 
Eu gostaria muito de comprar uma gramática de inglês americano, mas não tem.  Só tem guias de estilo (quando usar maiúsculas, vírgula...)
Na Noruega todo mundo fala dialeto, até no parlamento, e todos se entendem (o que é ótimo: por que que eles deveriam usar a norma culta: para que os estrangeiros possam entender mais facilmente o que eles falam? kkk)


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Por que a gramática não pode ser regulatória?


Seu uso da palavra _regulatória_ me faz pensar que talvez você já tenha começado a ler o artigo do Pullum. Respondendo sua pergunta, não vejo problema algum em a gramática ser regulatória. O problema está em outro lugar. Termine de ler o texto e você não vai se arrepender.


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> O que vocês pensam sobre essa insistência no gênero feminino?





Ariel Knightly said:


> O alface do Eri Johnson até é de comer, mas não  diria que se trata exatamente de uma verdura. Se estiver verde, é porque deu bicho...


A opção pelo feminino se deu por questão de consistência. Se *o* homem tem *um *bráulio, *a* mulher tem *uma *alface.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> É que a fala vem antes da  gramática.


Exatamente. Não éramos incapazes de nos  comunicar uns com os outros antes de começarem a escrever gramáticas  normativas pelo mundo afora. O sistema chamado de gramática vem antes do  livro, que apenas descreve ou prescreve as regras do sistema - que a propósito está e sempre estará em constante mudança. Se as  regras descritas/prescritas no livro são diferentes das observadas no  sistema, onde será que está o problema? Se te desenho com um nariz duas  vezes menor do que o real, você corta metade do nariz fora para  adequá-lo ao desenho? Talvez seja útil ter um nariz de um tipo  semelhante ao que se encontra num grupo de prestígio social, mas quem  perde a noção da realidade acaba ficando que nem o Michael Jackson. 

Veja  bem, não tenho nada contra o ensino da variante padrão através de  prescrições em gramáticas normativas. Na verdade, entendo perfeitamente  que existem muitas vantagens sociais em se dominar o dialeto de  prestígio, e reconheço que a prescrição é mais um método de que se pode  lançar mão na instrução de muitas pessoas.  O problema é que aquilo que se prescreve como norma culta muitas vezes  não tem apoio na realidade dos fatos. A prescrição em si não faz mal a  ninguém, mas quando uma "autoridade" resolve se aproveitar da  ingenuidade de uns para vender suas crenças e seu gosto pessoal como  referência de correção, verdade, beleza e razão, aí nós temos um  problema. 


			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> Eu gostaria muito de comprar uma gramática de inglês americano, mas não tem.   Só tem guias de estilo (quando usar maiúsculas, vírgula..


Que  tipo de gramática exatamente você está procurando e não acha?


----------



## Istriano

[Uma gramática geral do inglês americano. Só acho as gramáticas britânicas cheias de coisas que são agramaticais nos EUA como: _I recommend you to try this cake._
Nos EUA só é possível:_ I recommend that you try this cake..._Tenho a obra Garner's Modern American Usage mas não é exatamente o que procuro  ].

Mais um caso:  duzentas gramas.


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> [Uma gramática geral do inglês americano. Só acho as gramáticas britânicas cheias de coisas que são agramaticais nos EUA como: _I recommend you to try this cake._
> Nos EUA só é possível:_ I recommend that you try this cake..._Tenho a obra Garner's Modern American Usage mas não é exatamente o que procuro  ].
> 
> Mais um caso:  duzentas gramas.


Um carinha lá no fórum EO disse uma vez que o Chicago Manual of Style é ótimo como referência gramatical, mas pelo nome da obra, trata-se de um manual de estilo também. E ele ficou puto comigo porque eu disse que ele sofria de estigma linguístico.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> [Uma gramática geral do inglês americano. Só acho as gramáticas britânicas cheias de coisas que são agramaticais nos EUA como: _I recommend you to try this cake._
> Nos EUA só é possível:_ I recommend that you try this cake..._Tenho a obra Garner's Modern American Usage mas não é exatamente o que procuro  ].
> 
> Mais um caso:  duzentas gramas.


Acho que o _Merriam-Webster's Dictionary of English Usage_ é o que você procura, porque ele vai muito além da mera fantasia prescritivista. Outro que também deve te interessar é _The Cambridge Grammar of the English Language_, em que um time de linguistas de primeira faz uma extensa descrição do Standard English. O primeiro você encontra com facilidade - inclusive na internet, se é que você me entende -, mas o segundo acho que você teria que importar. 

Vanda, por favor, não considere isso como mera propaganda, e sim como uma troca útil de figurinhas.


----------



## djlaranja

E pensar que tudo isto começou por causa de um@ alface...

Pessoal, muito interessante a discussão sobre o papel, a função da gramática. Na origem e hoje.

Seria um paralelo interessante comparar gramática e leis (no sentido lato), mas acho que isso é já é mais que uma divagação que faço e que se prende a minhas ocupações e preocupações atuais. Paro aqui.


----------



## Outsider

djlaranja said:


> Gente, desculpem se a pergunta parecer  absurda, mas não me importo: alface não é uma palavra de origem árabe? O  artigo masculino não se incorporou à forma portuguesa?
> 
> Se for, talvez esteja aí a origem do problema. Aportuguesando e  dicionarizando, tornou-se feminina. Mas, originalmente (ou  originariamente) era masculina. Estarei eu perguntando [a perguntar]  asneira? (Prefiro que não respondam a esta derradeira pergunta   )


Parece que está certo. No fórum de árabe confirmaram-me que _al-khass_ é do género masculino.



djlaranja said:


> Pensei em outras palavras de origem árabe, mas não me convenci completamente: há *álcool* (masculino), mas também há *algibeira* (feminino).





Istriano said:


> O/a alface é como obéso/obêso. Muita gente não fala de acordo com a forma dicionarizada.
> No mínimo, poderiam se aceitar as duas formas.
> 
> O caso de alface:
> 
> alfaça _f _---> alface _f _---> alface _m_
> 
> Etimologia, segundo Houaiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ár. al-khass 'id.'; var. alfaça; f.hist. 1279 alfaça, 1526 alfaçe
> 
> 
> 
> Muito interessante: _*Enquanto lavo o alface *_http://veja.abril.com.br/blog/sobre-palavras/cronica/enquanto-lavo-o-alface/
Click to expand...

A julgar pela informação citada pelo Istriano, o género de _al-khass_ em árabe foi simplesmente ignorado quando a palavra passou para o português (é provável que se tenha passado o mesmo com a maioria dos arabismos), e nos primeiros séculos em português _alface_ foi palavra feminina, talvez por causa da variante _alfaça_, com a terminação feminina -_a_.


----------



## Istriano

_alfaça f : alface f: alface m _
lembra um pouco _omeleta f : omelete f : omelete m_


----------

